# night fishing



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

could anybody tell me some good night fishing spots for specks/reds,I do alright fishing dock lights around here but with a few exeptions dont catch many legal specks im looking for clearer water(i live in an escambia bayou) and bigger, fish thanks for any help Garett


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

don't know how far you want to go, but the back of east bay has been awsome the last week w/ the cooler temps.


----------

